# Does anyone aim and shoot with both eyes open?



## SWriverstone (Jan 30, 2011)

This might be a dumb question (I'm still new at this)...but having some experience with shooting pistols, I know that many (if not most?) top pistoleros recommend learning to aim with both eyes open (especially in tactical situations).

I got reasonably good at this with a gun...but when I tried it with my bow the other day, it totally freaked me out! :mg: LOL I couldn't get over the bizarre image of "2 arrows" both crossing each other in different directions in my field of view.

Having said that...aiming with both eyes open did work, sort of. I never miss my Hurricane bag at 20yds...except when I was trying this. But I also hit the bag a few times too...so like doing it with a gun, it may just take some getting used to?

Scott


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

I aim with both eyes open no matter what aiming technique I'm using.

What's your dominant eye?

Do you shoot your bow right or left handed?

What aiming technique are you using?

Where are you anchoring?

Ray :shade:


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

always both open. your attention should be on target, not on the arrow. No depth perception with one eye closed either


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Even on my sighted recurve, it's always both eyes open and on the target.


----------



## SWriverstone (Jan 30, 2011)

Dangit Ray—you *would* have to ask all kinds of intelligent questions! LOL

I'm left-handed, but shoot right-handed (e.g. the bow is in my left hand). 
I'm left-eye dominant.
As for aiming technique, I'm not sure. I've just been winging it (with fairly good results). I think it's gap aiming? I basically judge how far from my intended target I need to aim, then make a mental note of the "gap," and try to repeat it with every shot. (Is that gap aiming?)

As for anchor point—though I do understand the importance of a good anchor...I haven't yet found a bone-on-bone point I'm comfortable with. But I've settled on a point where the knuckle at the base of my thumb is right at the corner of my mouth, which places the string on my nose and lets me sight right down the arrow shaft.

Scott


----------



## SWriverstone (Jan 30, 2011)

Sanford said:


> Even on my sighted recurve, it's always both eyes open and on the target.


This seems odd, because with shooting pistols it's the opposite—you focus on the front sight at all times. Guess I'll have to work on keeping both eyes open more!

Scott


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Scott - 

Bare bow I usually shoot with both eyes open; with sights one eye closed. Unless your eyes are competing for dominance (yes, it's rare, but it happens), there's no right or wrong answer here.

Viper1 out.


----------



## feathermax ed (Jun 29, 2010)

always eyes open


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

SWriverstone said:


> This seems odd, because with shooting pistols it's the opposite—you focus on the front sight at all times. Guess I'll have to work on keeping both eyes open more!
> 
> Scott


I have tried both ways with the aperture sight. Both eyes focusing on the target gives me my better sight picture. I then float in the aperture to "circle" the mark.


----------



## shoothathang (Sep 21, 2010)

both eyes open.Have you tried shooting a left hand bow?


----------



## Daidohead (Dec 21, 2010)

Bow, Pistol, Rifle, both eyes open. Shotgun, both eyes closed


----------



## Orion Major (Oct 20, 2006)

uhmmmm.....anybody reading his responses?? a) He's new. b)He's left handed, left eyed, but shooting RIGHT handed?? That seems a pretty big handicap to start out with. Is that just the equipment you have available? or some physical reason?


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I used to shoot with one eye closed, but taught myself to shoot with both open and my shooting improved. As someone stated, you loose your depth perception when you close one eye.

Shooting cross dominant (left eye dominant but shooting right handed) could be the problem--it's been a problem for more than a few. I'd consider shooting left handed if I were you.

Chad


----------



## Kurt Blanken (Apr 12, 2011)

Doesn't matter that your eye is lined up with the arrow shaft when it's the wrong eye!

The point of "eye dominance" is that when looking at something that will produce a "double image" as you have mentioned, the dominant eye will take over. You may have a problem because you said you are shooting righty but your eye is lefty.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

If you keep at it the double vision will go away. Took me about three weeks to adjust and now I have trouble with one eye closed. Just make sure you can use your dominant eye.


----------



## papahoyt (Aug 10, 2009)

Always shoot both eyes open with trad bows cant seem to do it with my compound


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

u are supposed to shoot with both eyes open because it helps you judge depth perception.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Scott - 



SWriverstone said:


> This seems odd, because with shooting pistols it's the opposite—you focus on the front sight at all times. Guess I'll have to work on keeping both eyes open more!
> 
> Scott


Same with rifle.

You're actually using the same principle. With a rifle we focus on the front post or aperture because we want to see the minor variations (oscillations) in the barrel to refine your aim. 

With a bow, you're not going to get that level of stability. The oscillations will be there and focusing on them will only make matters worse, not better. (ie working too hard to perfect the sight picture and losing your form in the process.) That's why, most (bow) sight shooters focus on the target and let the sight (aperture or pin) blur. There are exceptions, when doing the opposite is beneficial, such as shooting in high wind when you can't get a lock on the target. Oddly enough, that's also why pistol shooters focus on the sight. So it seems like bow sight guys fall in the middle. 

Yeah, it sounds contradictory, but once you understand the mechanics of it, it does fall into place. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## SWriverstone (Jan 30, 2011)

Interesting replies. I'm wondering if anyone in the forum shoots with one eye? (They might be afraid to post up after all these posts, LOL.)

Good point about me being left-eye dominant but shooting right-handed. As anyone here who is 40+ and left-handed knows...we grew up in a world that discriminated against lefthanders...as a result, many of us "natural" lefties were forced to learn things right-handed. It's not necessarily a bad thing, as many like me are more ambidextrous as a result than pure righthanders.

In my case...I could probably learn to shoot left-handed...but I'd have to get a new bow...and I don't have the $250 at the moment! And shooting righthanded just feels natural for me.

Even though I may be "cross-shooting" with both eyes open, as others have pointed out, our brains are supremely adaptable...and I have no doubt my brain (or anyone's) can learn to compensate. For example, when I tried shooting both eyes open, I learned which of the double images to place on target...and when I did that, I shot well.

I guess a lot of it depends on how good I want my accuracy to be? (That's probably a separate thread!) Shooting with one eye, I've been able to land 6 arrows inside a pie plate repeatedly at 20yds (well, with the odd "stray" now and than, LOL). I know that's close...so maybe it would be much harder at a longer distance? My point is that all of this seems to matter (or not matter) to the extent you want to be able to hit a dime at 50yds repeatedly (or blow out a candle). I have no desire to hunt, so that's not an issue for me. I'm just shooting for recreation.

But...I would enjoy getting into some competition eventually. So maybe I should post my right-handed, almost-new Samick Sage 40# for sale?

Scott


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I shoot with just one eye. Not worried about depth perception issues....I have tried both eyes open but for now I use just my right/peep eye only. 

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Scott - 

With x-eye dome people, there's always a tug of war going on between eye dom and handedness. I'm severely x-eye dom and been doing this too long to switch hands (tried, wasn't pretty and just not necessary.)

The thing that people forget about depth perception is that there are two types. There is absolute (binocular) depth perception due to eye displacement and there's what's called relative depth perception. The latter has to do with how we see and understand our environment, by knowing the relative size of certain objects and distances from one point to another. (For example, if we are standing across the road from someone, we know how far he is, because we have an idea of how wide the road is. It's why we can see "depth" or rather distance when watching TV or a movie - any how the special effects guys can trick us into see depth when it's not there.). The relative DP can become nearly as acute as binocular DP.

There are other factors going on when switching from binocular to monocular vision or vice versa, but the bottom line is doing what works for you - and that involves some experimentation.

Viper1 out.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

My better half shoots with one eye closed and does well (3 world and 3 European titles) for me when I closed one eye I just saw too much movement and my form would break down, so I'm much more comfy with both eyes open, as far as I can tell try both and do what feels good and gives you the best results.


----------



## Bowbodger (Apr 7, 2011)

I am pretty new to barebow shooting too but find that both eyes open works for me also. I too am technically a leftie, but do pretty much everything except writing and eating and a few other fine motor activities right-handed and always have. I shoot rifle, shotgun, handgun right handed, played baseball right handed both batting and fielding, etc. I am right-eye dominant though so that probably helps. I would say the cross-eye dominance is the issue and practice or trying shooting leftie would both be options. 

I know in my years of wingshooting both on gamebirds and trap and skeet what worked for me with shotgun was the same thing that many here find works for them with barebow and that is concentrating on the target to the point that the bow becomes a blur in the foreground or until you are not even conscienciously aware of the bow. When I used to do a lot of skeet shooting I quickly discovered that when I concentrated on the clay pigeon to the point that I didnt even notice the sight bead, rib or the gun at all that is when the I would consistently smoke targets. In every instance where I missed a target I could recall noticing the shotgun rib or sight bead and would miss usually behing the target.


Concentration on the target seems to work for me. Another point the OP made was that he sighted down the arrow point or shaft which usually causes one to shoot over the target might help to not focus on the arrow at all.

Jeff


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

SWriverstone said:


> I'm left-handed, but shoot right-handed (e.g. the bow is in my left hand).
> I'm left-eye dominant.


That can definitely make it harder to learn to shoot but as adaptive as our minds and bodies are...it's something that can be overcome with persistence and good practice.

Since you claim to be more of a lefty...you might want to consider trying to shoot left handed now while you are in the beginning stages of developing your archery form and technique.

Many archer's have made the transition while others have learned to adapt while shooting with their non-dominant eye. One of the ways you can learn to adapt is to squint your dominant eye (L) if you choose to keep shooting right handed.

Depth perception really isn't that important if you are shooting at a stationary target at a known distance...BUT...if you're shooting at a moving target at an unknown distance and the distance can change like shooting at a running rabbit or a flying bird...depth perception becomes more improtant.

Also let's consider an archery competition with targets at unmarked distances...if you don't know the distance you can judge the distance first with both eyes open and than close one eye when you go to aim and shoot.



SWriverstone said:


> As for aiming technique, I'm not sure. I've just been winging it (with fairly good results). I think it's gap aiming? I basically judge how far from my intended target I need to aim, then make a mental note of the "gap," and try to repeat it with every shot. (Is that gap aiming?)


If you are consciously aware of your gaps and consciously making adjustments to them while your aiming...than yes...that's basically Gap Aiming.

Basically you try a few thing until you find something that works for you...but you're starting in the right direction by asking questions...because their are choices that can generally fit you better based on your goals, abilities and personality. 

Ray :shade:


----------



## SWriverstone (Jan 30, 2011)

As with any sport, there's a lot to work out in the beginning stages! For example, I want to try focusing on the target (and not the arrow)...but I can't do that until the finger tab I ordered arrives (to stop any more nerve damage in my fingers from using a paper-thin leather glove). 

I'd also definitely like to try shooting a lefthand bow...but since I don't have one and don't know anyone who does...it'll have to wait 'til I can afford to buy another bow...or travel to someone who has one and try it. Meanwhile, I may get better with the x-eyed issue...

Scott


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

I am also left handed, left eye dom. and shoot right handed. It's not an issue for me. Just wanted to post to show you that alot of us are like you. Back in my day left handed gear was hard to come by, no one stocked the stuff. I played baseball wearing a right handers glove on my right hand with the thumb down on the ground and my fingers sticking out the back. Today I can't catch with a left handed glove.  I don't find the x eye thing to be an issue. 

But if you are totally new you might give a left handed bow a try.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Viper1 said:


> The thing that people forget about depth perception is that there are two types. There is absolute (binocular) depth perception due to eye displacement and there's what's called relative depth perception. The latter has to do with how we see and understand our environment, by knowing the relative size of certain objects and distances from one point to another. (For example, if we are standing across the road from someone, we know how far he is, because we have an idea of how wide the road is. It's why we can see "depth" or rather distance when watching TV or a movie - any how the special effects guys can trick us into see depth when it's not there.). The relative DP can become nearly as acute as binocular DP.
> 
> There are other factors going on when switching from binocular to monocular vision or vice versa, but the bottom line is doing what works for you - and that involves some experimentation.
> 
> Viper1 out.


Exaggerated example: 

Lens cap on the ground.










Same lens cap on the ground.


----------



## adhcountry (Dec 9, 2010)

Both eyes open. Even more so now that I use a verifier :cool2:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

SWriverstone said:


> As with any sport, there's a lot to work out in the beginning stages!


What are your archery goals? Do just want to be a recreational shooter? A bowhunter? A competitive target archer? Types of competition? Etc. etc.?

Ray :shade:


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

Whether I'm bowhunting or just shooting at a small spot on a bag target, I'm concentrating on that small spot on a target or a small spot on a deer I want the arrow to go to and nothing else, with both eyes open. It's like a pitcher throwing a ball to a catcher. The catcher puts his mitt down and the pitcher throws the ball to where the mitt is with both eyes open.


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

I shoot with one eye... My range finder takes care of distance judging! Take it or leave people... That's my method LOL


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

The more I read the more I realise that you are just doing it ALL wrong.No kidding.:hello2::set1_fishing:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

It's only wrong if it doesn't produce the results the archer is looking for  What works for one person may not work for another...just as what may work for the majority may not work for an individual 

Ray :shade:


----------



## dayrlm (May 20, 2010)

I shoot both eyes open, I am right handed, shoot right handed, and left eye dominate. I am not certain I know what type of shooting i use. I just know I use the tip of the arrrow to aline height and left to right, When I am on center it looks to me that I am aiming to the right of the center (I have others stand behind my bow as I aim and they tell me I am pointingon center. So you can learn to do it or you can try left handed the choice is yours and only you can determine which is better for you. good luck.


----------



## SWriverstone (Jan 30, 2011)

BLACK WOLF said:


> What are your archery goals? Do just want to be a recreational shooter? A bowhunter? A competitive target archer? Types of competition? Etc. etc.?
> 
> Ray :shade:


Right now my goals are purely recreational. I shoot at fixed targets, in my backyard, just for fun and relaxation. Eventually, I think it would be fun to join a club and do some competitive shooting (but I have no desire to be a world champion or make the Olympic team).

I don't think I'll ever hunt. Nothing against it...I'm just not the kind of person that could kill an animal with a bow (or even a gun) unless I really needed to to survive (in which case I'd be all about hunting!)

Scott


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm thinking of shooting with both eyes closed - I couldn't do much worse !!!

But right now, both eyes open, but ignoring one of them. Works for telescopes, microscopes, and muzzleloaders, too !


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

SWriverstone said:


> Right now my goals are purely recreational. I shoot at fixed targets, in my backyard, just for fun and relaxation. Eventually, I think it would be fun to join a club and do some competitive shooting (but I have no desire to be a world champion or make the Olympic team).


Do you have anything against using a sight like the Olympic archers use or a sight that's a little more basic or do you really want to stick to barebow?

Why were you drawn to using a trad bow?

Most of us enjoy the challenge that comes with shooting a traditional bow and the success we get when we hit the target. Most of us enjoy our archery expereinces the more we are able to hit our targets 

There are aiming techniques that are generally easier to master and are better suited for specific situations than others...but if you're doing it for pure recreation...than it really shouldn't matter as long as you are enjoying it.

Ray :shade:


----------



## tooktakdrvr (Feb 8, 2011)

I originally shot with only one eye open, once I became more serious and wanted the additional accuracy I started to shoot with both eyes. The hardest thing I had to learn that involved my eyes was shooting with glasses, I made it 28 years without needing them and when the dr. said the word I had them and boy was that challenging.


----------



## ronnie 1 (Jan 7, 2011)

I now shoot both eyes open help me.


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

BLACK WOLF said:


> It's only wrong if it doesn't produce the results the archer is looking for  What works for one person may not work for another...just as what may work for the majority may not work for an individual
> 
> Ray :shade:




Yep,that's exactly right. And if it was producing the desired result, then he would not have started this thread.
And the things he's doing now are not working for him obviously, WHY? See next post.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i sometimes shoot with both eyes open


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

SWriverstone said:


> Right now my goals are purely recreational. I shoot at fixed targets, in my backyard, just for fun and relaxation. Eventually, I think it would be fun to join a club and do some competitive shooting (but I have no desire to be a world champion or make the Olympic team).
> 
> I don't think I'll ever hunt. Nothing against it...I'm just not the kind of person that could kill an animal with a bow (or even a gun) unless I really needed to to survive (in which case I'd be all about hunting!)
> 
> Scott


Recreational-key word here I think. Says to me that you want to enjoy shooting arrows,to have fun doing it. Is that right? Since you have stated that you have no desire to be a pro of any kind right now why not just relax and enjoy the pursuit at the moment? Later when you have become more proficient,then you might want to shoot more seriously.

But, for now,it seems that you are overcomplicating the process of shooting and that is keeping you from enjoying it as you should. That's the best way to become frustrated and give up. Now,while some issues like a proper anchor are real important,there are quite a few that many people put waaay too much emphassis on for a beginner. One of those is looking at the arrow and trying to aim it at the target and worrying about eye dominance etc. If you have a real serious issue with vision then maybe that's a problem. But,as you can see in this thread,there are lots of shooters who are what I call cross eyed dominant. Does not matter if you learn how to shoot without trying to point the arrow at the target and guess at the Kentucky windage and Tennessee elevation and hope to hit it. TOO complicated,and steals all the fun. Plus it makes you see double.:glasses3:

Shooting arrows with a simple bow is not complicated.If you try too hard to make it so then you will not have fun,just a negative attitude. More later.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

*tried both ways*

Funny this topic got brought up, I'm trying to get used to both eyes open.
tried both open and rh then left eye closed rh,,< but with left eye closed, it was in the x.

I just feel more comfortable with 1 eye closed, prob cause I have been doing it longer this way....
When both eyes open and at full draw for to long, I either see double vision or cant even see the pin, but if I squint it helps, but may be defeating the purpose..

I really have no input, as this topic is of intrest to me as well.
just thought i'd share.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

FORESTGUMP said:


> Since you have stated that you have no desire to be a pro of any kind right now why not just relax and enjoy the pursuit at the moment?


For some...the pursuit can be the frustrating part because their current technique is not working for them and they have realized it is more involved than just pointing and shooting. Just pointing and shooting may work for some but it doesn't for everyone, which should be obvious with all the traffic here from people wanting to get better. 

It's always entertaining to read how people must believe that everyone must do it like they do, if someone isn't...they must be some how making it to complicated or in their opinion...wrong.

Believe it or not, Forrest...not everyone learns and thinks like you do.



FORESTGUMP said:


> Later when you have become more proficient,then you might want to shoot more seriously.


What's wrong with taking it seriously from the beginning? Some people have fun taking things seriously, while others find it to restrictive.



FORESTGUMP said:


> That's the best way to become frustrated and give up.


Again...maybe for you it would be...but not for everyone.



FORESTGUMP said:


> Shooting arrows with a simple bow is not complicated.


It isn't complicated...especially if all an archer is doing is just pointing and shooting without any serious thought of the different aspects that assist in developing consistent accuracy.

It's not much different than cage fighting. Fighting really isn't complicated...if you're just throwing punches and kicks...but if you have taken the time to master Jiu Jitsu...it can be a whole different story to how well you can actually fight.

There's nothing wrong with just pointing and shooting for some people...just as there is nothing wrong with learning a technique that is more involved than just pointing and shooting.

How someone pursues their archery goals should be based on their personality and their abilities...not because some guy on the internet thinks everyone should just start out by simply pointing and shooting.

Ray :shade:


----------



## incendiaerus (Apr 12, 2011)

I shoot with both eyes open.


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

BLACK WOLF said:


> For some...the pursuit can be the frustrating part because their current technique is not working for them and they have realized it is more involved than just pointing and shooting. Just pointing and shooting may work for some but it doesn't for everyone, which should be obvious with all the traffic here from people wanting to get better.
> 
> It's always entertaining to read how people must believe that everyone must do it like they do, if someone isn't...they must be some how making it to complicated or in their opinion...wrong.
> 
> ...




YOU SPELLED MY NAME WRONG! :angry1: Not really. Just don't let it happen again.

Anyways, I thought most of that was covered by the fact that what he is doing now is not producing the desired result.
Did you see the 'more later'?? That means there is more to the story, Rome was not built in a day.

But I do maintain that simplification is often valuable to a new shooter,at first,as in the beginning or when frustration sets in. Sorta like "slow down and enjoy the scenery". The trip will be better.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

FORESTGUMP said:


> YOU SPELLED MY NAME WRONG! :angry1: Not really. Just don't let it happen again.


LOL...typo...Sorry  I can't promise it won't happen again 



FORESTGUMP said:


> Anyways, I thought most of that was covered by the fact that what he is doing now is not producing the desired result.


Just trying to state the obvious. There are a few on here that believe if you don't look like an Olympic archer when you are shooting a bow...you're basically doing something wrong...which isn't necessarily the case.



FORESTGUMP said:


> But I do maintain that simplification is often valuable to a new shooter,at first,as in the beginning or when frustration sets in. Sorta like "slow down and enjoy the scenery". The trip will be better.


It sometimes can be the solution...BUT...it's NOT the only one and does NOT apply to everyone.

Ray :shade:


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

BLACK WOLF said:


> LOL...typo...Sorry  I can't promise it won't happen again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True,not the only and does not always apply to everyone. I actually never said that it does,but it seems obvious the the OP could benefit by putting some things out of his mind that seem to be confusing his situation.
If he is interested,I know what those things are. If he's not then I will waste no more time on the issue.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

With sights i shut one eye 

Shooting bow with out sights (instinctive) both eyes open 

shotgun both eyes open


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

i always shoot with both eyes open....gives me the depth perception i need...a couple years ago I hurt my right eye, and could not see out of it for a couple weeks....trying to do anything with just one eye was not easy....tough to drive, walk, anything....constant headaches as my one eye tried to do all the work....i also am a freelance photographer and keep both eyes open when shooting pics.

each to their own....


Lee


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

killerloop said:


> Funny this topic got brought up, I'm trying to get used to both eyes open.
> tried both open and rh then left eye closed rh,,< but with left eye closed, it was in the x.
> 
> I just feel more comfortable with 1 eye closed, prob cause I have been doing it longer this way....
> ...


Man, I really like those target face pins


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Lee- 

Glad you're posting again. The human brain is an amazing thing. You were used to having binocular vision and when that was temporarily removed, you felt lost, that's pretty common. When a monocular person develops binocular vision (yes, it happens), the reaction can be quite visceral as well as visual.

The fact is that there are a lot of people with absolute (blind in one eye) or relative (severe eye dominance/marked difference in acuity) monocular vision who have no trouble reaching for a light switch (or beer) or gauging the speed or distance of the car in front of them on the highway. We can and do adapt to whatever we have to - pretty amazing stuff.

Viper1 out.


----------



## swampboy (Jul 17, 2009)

I been shooting with both eyes open for 11yrs, once you master it you will be more accurate and have a better view of you're target. I practiced by starting at 10yds and not moveing back untill I had good consistent groups and it was automatic. Then moved back 5yds and repeat untill you're max range is reached.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

Sanford said:


> Man, I really like those target face pins


smallest and thinnest screwdrivers I could find at the time. I could use anything in the rino but that bulldog target is ass for paper,,, need to get the ff bulldog for paper...


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

Yep! Its the only way I can shoot without some sort of sight thing. scout4<><


----------



## sbbow (Jan 22, 2011)

Both eyes open


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

One eye here.


----------



## WRC 51 (Sep 11, 2010)

A lot of good info in this thread, for me anyway. I have been biten by the Trad.(more than likely a recurve) side of the hobby after shooting a compound for 20+ years. I have always shot fingers so I think that will help me somewhat but used a simple sight for aiming at game and targets. Thanks for the info. Iam sure I will be back with questions myself.


----------



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

You close one eye you cut your vision potential effectively in half. 

DDave


----------



## casterpollox (Apr 7, 2010)

One eye closed. The only exception is while hunting with the shotgun.

I shoot clays with one eye closed, I hunt and target shoot rifle (scope, peep and irons) with one eye closed, I shoot pistols with one eye closed and both barebow and sighted bow with one eye closed.


----------



## me shoot (Jan 5, 2011)

both eyes open


----------



## salemons (Apr 20, 2009)

I shoot the bow with both eyes open. I shoot handguns with my left eye closed. I'm right handed. With guns I focus on the front sight. Archery I shoot instinctive so I focus on a spot on the target. I don't even notice the arrow.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yup.... and I think that I always have.

Aloha.. :beer:


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Both, for everything except optics with great than 4X mag.


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

I do use both eyes unless I have to focus on a very small area and then I close one.
I am not as proficient up close (due to vision) and that's when I close one eye.
Maybe 15 yards and closer.

The problem with following instruction to always use both eyes is that not everyone sees the same as the instructor.

This is what I have seen


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

Tony,

Thanks for the welcome back....i didn't really leave, just stopped posting....after three years in the business, my 15 minutes of fame expired, and really didn't have much to say...i was content merely lurking.....

now that LBR and Charon are posting here, things look like they might get interesting with some thought provoking and challenging posts...rather than the standard...which bow is faster....tab or glove...what is traditional archery....etc.....after following traditional forums for many years, seeing the same threads time after time gets old fast...

Maybe with some new folks posting, and a new mod....things will get to the point where there are interesting posts instead of the same old, same old....new blood is good...and with it I may just have to post some more......



Lee


----------

